# New race? Bargesi???



## Moggy3d (Jun 2, 2010)

Theres loads of rumours going round of a new army going around the web to most I take with a box of salt however if there were to be a new race then certainly the clues would be within the rule books for example before the necrons came out there were refrences of them in the old rulebook aswell as the vespid but not the tau, and also the necs where mentioned in gorka morka which was before warhammer 40k i think not sure though.  

So surely if there was to be a new race then there would be clues within the rulebooks and my take on a new race from the new rulebook and its page 116 theres a extract on the galactic map of the grendal stars which harbours a hyper violent race known as the bargesi. The reason why I think these could become a new race and 40k army is due to the location of the grendl stars its on the eatern fringe so theres plenty of other armys that fluff can evolve around such as imperial, tau, ork, tyranids and even the craftworld Iyanden is near to the sanguinis constelation so yeah thats my thoughts on and IF there was to be a new race  what do you guys think?

*even if its one hell of a confusingand long winded rant via me*

so yeah what do you guys think and mind my poor grammah ?


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

/Sarcasm on

Maybe GW is doing the Ogre Kingdoms of 40K. The race will only have mech units with front/side/rear AV.

/sarcasm off


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

njfed said:


> /Sarcasm on
> 
> Maybe GW is doing the Ogre Kingdoms of 40K. The race will only have mech units with front/side/rear AV.
> 
> /sarcasm off


Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised. It's only a matter of time...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I always take rumors of a new race with a barge load of new salt, considering when Tau first came out the large majority of the community threated to murder the families of everyone involved in there creation because there weapons killed a space marine, and such a thing is not allowed according to the crayon written rules added to said players rulebooks.

I don't think even the evil GW company can find people willing to sacrifice there entire families to risk writing another new race into the game, its not worth getting the kids into a nerd rage again.


----------



## Ensanguined Priest (Feb 11, 2009)

I really doubt it. 

But going by the same logic they could add:
The Thexian Elite
the Draxian Hegemony
The Worldweave of the Noisesome Reek
the Ulumeathic Leage
the Church of Dracolith 
- all are races mentioned in the current rulebook, and theres probably more if you go through it.

There just there as filler and background stuff, i cant think that any will ever really make it into the game. 
It like with the BL novels, writers can pretty much just make up stuff to make the universe a little cooler.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

DemiUrg. Certainly the new race is DemiUrg.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GW have said on numerous occasions that they will not release a new race for 40k until all current races are brought up to date. So thats at least 3-4 races before they would consider it and by that time several races with current codex's will need updating to 5th like black templars.


----------



## Ensanguined Priest (Feb 11, 2009)

Theres a point..
By that measure itll only be about twenty years till we get a new race then...


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I for one would be on board for investing in a new faction to play and open my wallet for.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Ensanguined Priest said:


> Theres a point..
> By that measure itll only be about twenty years till we get a new race then...


Well i think in 25 years we have had about 4 new races and lost one.
Nids (though these were expanded from genestealers and space crusade)
dark eldar
Necrons
Tau 

And lost Squats 

Three of those races have had poor sales and two of them have had no support, the Nids are the big success, but they have the big advantage of been linked to two standalone 40k systems and were part of one of the modern 40k box sets (AOM) and a significant variation of models and loads of plastics.

As with anything in life successful sales of any army in 40k is about marketing, chucking a few articles in white dwarf isnt enough, armies need good plastics,upto date rules and at least a proportion of cheap models to get people to start the army.

I would love to see some new races, i would also like to see GW fork out some cash and employ some more concept designers,some of the people who design for computer games and movies must be up for some freelance work.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

they should make a new race that wears big tonka toy armour, and they carry around mini howitzers, and there like superhumans that fight for some dead geezer, and they wear blue armour and have toy tanks and stuff.

I dunno what they would call them though.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

The Barhesi are a reference to the Barghest in Steven Erikson's Malazan series... I doubt very much they will become a playable race ever.

The most likely are the demiurg and tbh I don't see that happenning anytime soon due to the cost of development. As Bitsnkits said: a number of previous new races haven't done that well... I think the odds will improve if DEldar do better this time out but i'd reckon you're talking at LEAT 5-6 years before you'd see any new race.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> I would love to see some new races, i would also like to see GW fork out some cash and employ some more concept designers,some of the people who design for computer games and movies must be up for some freelance work.


I always hate it when the obvious ideas are not so obvious for them. I mean, business is all about risks. I think they would certainly could develop new races if they actually worked hard at it.


Stella Cadente said:


> they should make a new race that wears big tonka toy armour, and they carry around mini howitzers, and there like superhumans that fight for some dead geezer, and they wear blue armour and have toy tanks and stuff.
> 
> I dunno what they would call them though.


Someone sounds a tad bitter.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> Someone sounds a tad bitter.


not at all, its just they don't have an army like that, and its something they could spend allot of time and effort on, although if they did they might neglect allot of forces, but I'm sure they wouldn't give one sheet about that.


----------



## Mastermime (Mar 27, 2009)

The question is what would the new race bring to game? Tau were created to fill the gap of a super shooty army that relied more on infantry and gadgets, DA filled the gap of a super fast hit and run army and Necrons really didn't bring anything new except make a MEQ even harder to kill. Meh.
(they still died to my 4th ed Iron Warriors every time though!)
I think GW have if not all then most play styles down now, so what niche tactics wise would a new race fill?

I mean Hrud would be cool, a shooty horde army but I for one would hate to roll that many rapid fire dice.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

> The Barhesi are a reference to the Barghest in Steven Erikson's Malazan series... I doubt very much they will become a playable race ever.


Damn, I wish I could play as the White Face. Well I mean...the White Face....before.....


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

I always asumed they would release a 40k Vampire Counts army(Cythor Fiends) as the next army. Like a horde army with loads of weak zombies and a few elites.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Bear in mind Kroot first appeared in 40k fluff about 15 years before they were a playable unit. 

Steel The 40k zombie army been done with typus and the nurgle plague in the traitor LatD lists


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

If any Rulebook had a clue to a new race, it should be Hrud. Those sneaky rat bastards. At least in the early days of 40k they were the Skaven of 40k. Not these retarded Swamp Thing looking mofos.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Mastermime said:


> The question is what would the new race bring to game? Tau were created to fill the gap of a super shooty army that relied more on infantry and gadgets,


Actually Tau were brought in mainly to fill in and try and take advantage of a market opportunity not yet tapped - The Asian market the game had plenty of shooting armies they called them Space Marines and until then Space Marines filled that role well as the landraider had very little competition and back in 3rd and 4th predator tanks rocked the scene.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Combine Daemons back into CSM. Combine WH and DH into Inquisition. There goes 2 races without losing anything. Bring back Squats.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Warlock in Training said:


> Bring back Squats.


As I understand, you can't bring back the dead.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I doubt half of you ever played squats!!!


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

I've never played squats, but I've read fluff, and seen some of the minis, and I can tell you this: Better then space elves. If they existed, they would be my army.


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> GW have said on numerous occasions that they will not release a new race for 40k until all current races are brought up to date. So thats at least 3-4 races before they would consider it and by that time several races with current codex's will need updating to 5th like black templars.


That depends entirely on how GW determine what armies are "up to date". Daemonhunters and witch hunters are a no, but Tau? Eldar? Are they gasping for an update? Depends on who you ask.

There are loads of races mentioned not just in the rulebooks, but also in the BL novels and individual codecies.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warhammer_40,000_species

This will give you an idea. Which of these will surface? Who knows. Frankly, I'd rather GW just release a PDF with a list of different races and their characteristics and allow them to be used in kill teams or some other kind of special mission. (Yes, I know they did that once... I'm waiting for the update.)

That said, I'm getting high blood pressure from all the added sodium, so I'm laying off these rumors for a while.


----------



## Ensanguined Priest (Feb 11, 2009)

HorusReborn said:


> I doubt half of you ever played squats!!!


Silly disbeliever. Im barely outta my teens, but i used to have an army of them. Granted, was only 1k, but back in 2nd you got allot more model for your points.



But back to the point, i reckon itll be a long time before we get a new race. And if its not ill be annoyed because GW should be concentrating more on making teh best on what they already have, rather than trying to add new things.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> I always take rumors of a new race with a barge load of new salt, considering when Tau first came out the large majority of the community threated to murder the families of everyone involved in there creation because there weapons killed a space marine, and such a thing is not allowed according to the crayon written rules added to said players rulebooks.
> 
> I don't think even the evil GW company can find people willing to sacrifice there entire families to risk writing another new race into the game, its not worth getting the kids into a nerd rage again.


Im sure there is someone stupid enough to do so....how ever i don't see a new race any time soon. Maybe when we get to 10th edition you can post this topic again?:headbutt:

Also As-Per my normal rant...

SQUATS ARE DEAD AND NOT COMING BACK!!! THEY IN TYRANID BELLY'S BEING DIGESTED LIKE A BAD TACO!!!!!!!


----------



## Moggy3d (Jun 2, 2010)

its not the fact that i want a new race because im happy with my smurfs.ig n nids and im not thinking of getting another race right now, it was just a small idea due to the fact that previous new races have come into fluition via fluff and ive never played as the squats just the diggaz n muties and like one of you said i cant find the post but games workshop SHOULD release if not the models then some characteristics of some of the non playable species for those die hards who cant wait for a new race :so_happy:


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

spudboy said:


> That depends entirely on how GW determine what armies are "up to date". Daemonhunters and witch hunters are a no, but Tau? Eldar? Are they gasping for an update? Depends on who you ask.


I would place an Eldar codex first quarter next year, the justification being that there is an imperial armour next June for Eldar and it would be a bit arse backwards to have an IA without a codex update, otherwise we will all be using some poorly costed units with the new IA beefy stuff


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

Bubblematrix said:


> ...it would be a bit arse backwards to have an IA without a codex update...


That sounds nothing like GW...


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

You know whats really scary about Squats dead and never coming back? that GW will do it again with another race, like DHs, WHs, or maybe DE!!! All you players who payed $100s of dollors, euro, or pounds to play with plastic models on the table.... what would you do if your race be killed off? 

Someone please think of the children... and Squats.... the Models and fluff is still out there.... you cant bury and hope to forget forever GW!

On a side note I still vote Space Skavens, I mean Hrud.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

SteelSpectre said:


> I always asumed they would release a 40k Vampire Counts army(Cythor Fiends) as the next army. Like a horde army with loads of weak zombies and a few elites.


I remember reading somewhere that there is a race called Vampir and they live in the eye of terror or something like that. Im sure they could flesh out some fluff saying that the vampir are spirits that have possessed humans, basically a chaos cult daemon summoning gone wrong. The Vampir wants to break free from the enslavement of chaos so they seek to increase their numbers by taking over human worlds.
Im sure GW could make up a story like this easy


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I heard GW doesn't intend to increase the number of armies. Instead they're gonna kill off the Eldar, Dark Eldar, Tau, Tyranids, Necrons, Daemons and the DH & WH, and fill the gap with 8 new loyalist chapters. Only the most important, individual and influential chapters have been chosen:

1) The Marines Ultra - A chapter that looks suspiciously like the ultramarines.
2) The Black Guard - A chapter of evil Paladins.
3) The Blood Ravens - Who doesn't like the Blood Ravens?
4) The Supermarines - Slightly less impressive than the ultramarines.
5) The Dark Hands - The dark hands have a damaged gene seed which gives them a deep phobia of brightly coloured gloves.
6) The Terror Tigers - A chapter made up of tigers that have undergone the transformation into Space Tigers. Traitors are fucked.
7) The Space Sharks - Think Space Wolves, except more fishy.
8) The Ultramarines - There can never be enough ultramarines.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> 7) The Space Sharks - Think Space Wolves, except more fishy.


roflol, my friends chapter is called space sharks xD xD xD
And to be honest the fluff we currently joked around about for them has been pretty cool so far =P


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

oblivion8 said:


> roflol, my friends chapter is called space sharks xD xD xD
> And to be honest the fluff we currently joked around about for them has been pretty cool so far =P


They're an actual chapter. They fought in the Badab War.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Warlock in Training said:


> Someone please think of the children... and Squats.... the Models and fluff is still out there.... you cant bury and hope to forget forever GW!


Yes they can they just use fluff like the white scars going to the DE planet and cleansing it.


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

Blueberrypop said:


> Yes they can they just use fluff like the white scars going to the DE planet and cleansing it.


Or some Marine discovering that Raid is Tyranids weakness.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> They're an actual chapter. They fought in the Badab War


lol are you serious? need to google that shit xD

Squats would be cooler if they had a less silly name, tech savy dwarfs of the 41st millenium has a lot of potential imo though.


----------



## thesteelclaw (Jul 20, 2008)

A friend of mine put it to me that the most likely scenario would be that the Demiurge will be a Merc race for the tau - make sense to me as GW dont have to make lots of units to introduce.
I also read in WD that they will not be killing off any races after the upset for the dwarfs.


----------



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

There is also a reference to the Barghesi in the space marine codex on page 29 under the Iron Lords, it states that they are confined to the Grendl stars, not much point in releasing a race that is confined to a sector as it would be unrealistic for them to fight most battles.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Pfft, being confined to a small area isn't that big a deal. All of Tau territory is barely the tiniest blip on the Imperial map. 

Still, if they even think of adding a new race before they update my Sisters codex there shall be violence, pain and suffering at a level normally reserved for cheesy horror flicks. :spiteful:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Now hold on everyone. I would have thought the following would be possible releases.

Either Demiurg or Nicasser added to tau list as new mercenaries.

Combine the inquisition factions and add deathwatch so it includes all three. I also want to know exactly what about them is being posted up on the website this month.

Add a blood pact list. I know that these are humans that have gone chaos like the lost and the damned BUT they use Loxatl (an alien race), stalk tanks (think mini defilers like killer kans are to dreadnoughts of the orky kind) and the fact they feature prominantly in the fluff of the 40K universe. So there is potential.

Also on a side note how about these guys for a new marine codex. Their background is very detailed and very exotic. I might also point out I normally hate marines.

Check them out at fightingtigersofveda.com cause my hyperlink tool is messing around at the moment.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

My thoughts on the subject:

Not Demiurg, they're Tau mercenaries now. And as much as I would like it not Squats either.

Not Hrud, they're too similar to Skaven. Even the squats which were just dwarves in space had SOME originality.

My best guess IF there was to be a new race would be Lost and the Damned/ Blood Pact because we need another Chaos army and it would add a lot more variety.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Scathainn said:


> My thoughts on the subject:
> 
> Not Demiurg, they're Tau mercenaries now. And as much as I would like it not Squats either.
> 
> ...


That would be a really nice adition. At least the models, they can be used with the impirial guard rules, but the miniatures could be really good.


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

Horacus said:


> That would be a really nice adition. At least the models, they can be used with the impirial guard rules, but the miniatures could be really good.


check out the FW Chaos Guard.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Return of a lost and the damned style army! yes please.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

oblivion8 said:


> lol are you serious? need to google that shit xD
> 
> Squats would be cooler if they had a less silly name, tech savy dwarfs of the 41st millenium has a lot of potential imo though.



Here ya go 

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Space_Sharks


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol, thanks man


----------



## silentrob (May 17, 2010)

*Jumps on the bandwagon*

I reckon they will release an Adeptus Mechanicus codex, they already have tons of fluff but they won't do it until the DE get updated... whenever that happens.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh, dear, you summoned the Flame War mentioning DE. 


Mechanicus would be sweet, and fun. And would fit the "end times" cause the SM will likely end up against MARS when the end comes.

But then again, GS cult would be nice too.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

If we were actually serious about sending a new army idea in how would we go about this?

Because the time for debate is over I believe that a return of a lost and the damned or to go even further with a blood pact list.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

The only reason why everyone is saying lost and the dammned for chaos is becuase the lack of variety in the current codex, if they go ahead with the legions book BAM you have about 6 different chaos armies no need to have lost and the dammned!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

If GW are going to do a new army it should be a NEW race, not another chaos race, preferably some xenos based race and not one from bloody fantasy, failing that they should develop some kinda mercenary defence force with loads of variety, to be honest though i would be happy with anything not previously seen, one of my biggest compalints about GW is the sheer lack of new stuff we get with each new codex, though i have to admit things are getting better, part of my problem is i have been a GW fan for a long time and i remember the good old days were something new came along every month, new systems with all the extra units would land along with new fantasy and 40k products every month,some months we would have several pages of new releases rather than the 5 to 8 new products for one army if your lucky.


----------



## Lulzifer (Apr 18, 2010)

> failing that they should develop some kinda mercenary defence force with loads of variety


Here, here.
They should've made a 40k mercenary army last edition. Fantasy got it back in the day and they had really interesting models back when I use to play it. I've love to see it later in this edition if not the next


----------



## Anensenef (May 24, 2010)

please no more stupid space marines. they have their own book and several off chapter codices, NO MORE THEIR THE SAME ARMY.


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Lulzifer said:


> Here, here.
> They should've made a 40k mercenary army last edition. Fantasy got it back in the day and they had really interesting models back when I use to play it. I've love to see it later in this edition if not the next


The Kroot are 40K Mercenaries but they decided to merge them with tau :/


----------



## ThePublic (Apr 8, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Well i think in 25 years we have had about 4 new races and lost one.
> Nids (though these were expanded from genestealers and space crusade)
> dark eldar
> Necrons
> ...


hold on there, lets not forget the falling of

Slann

Zoats

Jeriko

gretchin (as a stand alone race)

Real Tyranids (and real genestealers at the new crossover still chaffs me)

and the fallen squats (and the changes to the demons of various sorts, but I'll let that one go)

all those gone for Tau and necron (as dark eldar are just a split off the original ideas)

Kind of feel like there's been more lost than gained

but I complain alot

The Public


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

there are definately not going to be any new armies this edition, the best you'll get i'm afraid is a certain new SM codex that sounds like it may finally happen :headbutt:
not what you want to hear i'm sure but there are also ad mech and DW armies that have been put on the back burner, 
the best you are going to get for a new race is the end of next edition as GW are notoriously slow and steady with new races,
how long did it take for necrons to get a release after initial models, sketches and bits of fluff? (not to mention space crusade models)
.......................years...........and years...........

ah yes and for those going on about defunct races, my old faves........................chaos squats


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

New Races:

Space Vampires and MarineHunters :biggrin::laugh:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I would like the whole kroot mercenary army list to be fully incorporated into the tau codex. Perhaps as an alternate army list so someone who buys the codex can have either a tau empire army or a kroot mercenary army. I do not see why it would be an issue as there would probably be less unit options than in a marine codex.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

i just wish that they would update my beloved crons before they do a new race. on the topic of new races, i think that they need something that is completely alien, more-so even than tyranids, no bloody legs. what about space-slugs, slow and purposeful, roll 10d6 and pick the lowest for movement. they bore the enemy to death because they each have 10 wounds, a 2+ invulnerable save, but no attacks of shooting weapons. their main attack is drool 
Range : Template Str: 1 AP- Type: assault 1


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> i just wish that they would update my beloved crons before they do a new race. on the topic of new races, i think that they need something that is completely alien, more-so even than tyranids, no bloody legs. what about space-slugs, slow and purposeful, roll 10d6 and pick the lowest for movement. they bore the enemy to death because they each have 10 wounds, a 2+ invulnerable save, but no attacks of shooting weapons. their main attack is drool
> Range : Template Str: 1 AP- Type: assault 1[/QUOT
> 
> that sound brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> I would like the whole kroot mercenary army list to be fully incorporated into the tau codex. Perhaps as an alternate army list so someone who buys the codex can have either a tau empire army or a kroot mercenary army.


Woot! plastic krootox :biggrin:


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd buy a kroot army. They're like predators, except less crab-face.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Then buy a tyranid army for a "aliens" vs "predator" battle!!!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Kroot would really really need a boast to be able to fight have the stuff in even the new codex. Maybe something broken like 5 kroot with base two attacks.


----------



## LoreMaster (May 20, 2008)

Im still waiting on Ordo Xenos but i think that plan died a death a long time ago :grin:


----------

